# W. Kentucky hunting club



## kentuckychuck (Jul 16, 2008)

I just recently acquired a 550 acre tract of land in Christian county KY.  It consists of approximately 70% hardwoods and the balance in CRP.  Property surrounding has some soybean and corn crops on it.  I'm looking for 3 members total of 5 cost per person is $1,500.00 each.  I already have 2000 ac. that adjoin this tract that has been trophy managed for 10 years.  PM me if interested I will be going back to KY to show it the weekend of the 25th of July 5.5 hrs from Atlanta.


----------



## kentuckychuck (Jul 16, 2008)

Failed to mention lease is for entire deer season.  This piece of property is a very late acquisition but is very hard for me to pass on.   I would also be willing to consider making this a bow hunt only property if 3 guys are interested in doing so. On my other lease our main rules are 140" plus minimum this will apply.  Thanks, Chuck


----------



## Erik2500 (Jul 17, 2008)

*We are Interested*

My father and I are extremely interested.  Can I get your email or phone number so we can set up a time to take a look at the lease?  Erik


----------



## Erik2500 (Jul 17, 2008)

*PM Sent*

PM Sent


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 17, 2008)

Is there a camp or club house? How many members on the club?


----------



## Milkman (Jul 17, 2008)

kentuckychuck said:


> I just recently acquired a 550 acre tract of land in Christian county KY.  It consists of approximately 70% hardwoods and the balance in CRP.  Property surrounding has some soybean and corn crops on it.  I'm looking for 3 members total of 5 cost per person is $1,500.00 each.  I already have 2000 ac. that adjoin this tract that has been trophy managed for 10 years.  PM me if interested I will be going back to KY to show it the weekend of the 25th of July 5.5 hrs from Atlanta.



Sounds like a good setup 

The $1500 membership allows access to only the 550 acres, not the other 2000 acres, correct?


----------



## kentuckychuck (Jul 17, 2008)

southerndraw said:


> Is there a camp or club house? How many members on the club?



There is not presently a camp clubhouse.  I do have a house I rent but the members who are on the 1400 ac lease have it.  We could probably accomodate you with a spot for a camper and get you electricity to a camper and use the house for restrooms and showers.  There will only be 5 members on the 550 ac.. myself, dave and 3 new members Total. Thanks, Chuck


----------



## kentuckychuck (Jul 17, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Sounds like a good setup
> 
> The $1500 membership allows access to only the 550 acres, not the other 2000 acres, correct?



$1,500 membership allows you access to only the 550 ac. 5 members on that tract, myself, dave and 3 other members only.


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 17, 2008)

Behave and quit leasing up all that prime property! lemme know when your headed up.


----------



## kentuckychuck (Jul 18, 2008)

Shawn, you know  how hard it is to pass up on a great piece of hunting land. I'm going up next Thursday morning and staying for 3 nights.  Filling feeders,check cameras, hang stands, bushhog along edges of the fields and get house set up.  Hope you can make it up!, Chuck


----------



## kentuckychuck (Jul 20, 2008)

Going out of town for a few days be back on wends. leaving for KY on Thurs anyone interested PM me and I will try to get back with you as soon as I return,  Thanks everyone!, Chuck


----------



## BOW'D UP (Jul 21, 2008)

shawn--- did chuck hook ya up?   i apologize  for not gettn back with ya.completly slipped my mind, everyone ended up coming back this yr.
This is a great opportunity for someone. if i wasnt  already hooked up near there, i would be all over this!
good luck guys


----------



## kentuckychuck (Jul 27, 2008)

BOW'D UP said:


> shawn--- did chuck hook ya up?   i apologize  for not gettn back with ya.completly slipped my mind, everyone ended up coming back this yr.
> This is a great opportunity for someone. if i wasnt  already hooked up near there, i would be all over this!
> good luck guys



Thanks, BOW'D UP,  Kentucky does have a alot of great hunting particularly the Western/N.western portion of the state.  KY ranked #2 behind IL w/ P&Y entries.  Just returned a few minutes ago will try to post some pictures of food plots/ terrain of the land.  I have 1150 ac. that I am looking to have 8 guys hunting on this year.  A 600 ac. tract and a 550 ac. tract.  Will post pics. later.  Thanks, Chuck


----------



## kentuckychuck (Aug 4, 2008)

*pics last week and aerial photo of land*

Heading back up this thurs. for weekend here are some aerial photos of property can show land this week.  Let me know if you are interested.










Also have a 600 ac. tract that has crops on it, borders 90 ac. lake, feeder creeks that lead into lake approximately 50/50 hardwoods,crop,crp.  It is possible to combine two tracts.


----------

